

Is there any list of open sources App on Firefox OS? - Apaze

I&#x27;m seeking for GPS, RSS client, ...
======
niutech
Sure there is:
[https://marketplace.firefox.com/search?q=open+source](https://marketplace.firefox.com/search?q=open+source)

~~~
Apaze
I was hoping for something more like this: [https://github.com/kahun/awesome-
sysadmin](https://github.com/kahun/awesome-sysadmin) or community made ;) But
thanks, even though I had already found the list you wrote.

